# Winter trail apparel



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

What do you wear on the trail in cold weather? Just curious. I usually just throw on a jacket and blue jeans but it tends to get chilly when it's 20 degrees lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I would be a human Popsicle without my carharrt :rofl: That's over my layers of socks, jeans and probably two shirts (A insulated tank top and a sweater over it), and my hat. Never leave without my hat! 

Indie just looks at me like "Pft, what a weeny."


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> I would be a human Popsicle without my carharrt :rofl: That's over my layers of socks, jeans and probably two shirts (A insulated tank top and a sweater over it), and my hat. Never leave without my hat!
> 
> Indie just looks at me like "Pft, what a weeny."


Ha ha coveralls do sound warm! I always have a hat as well!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvbeach (Aug 24, 2012)

Tianimalz said:


> I would be a human Popsicle without my carharrt :rofl: That's over my layers of socks, jeans and probably two shirts (A insulated tank top and a sweater over it), and my hat. Never leave without my hat!
> 
> Indie just looks at me like "Pft, what a weeny."


With all of that apparel on, can you actually mount your horse or does a crane drop you down onto him\her...meant as a joke of course.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

luvbeach said:


> With all of that apparel on, can you actually mount your horse or does a crane drop you down onto him\her...meant as a joke of course.


Well, that is where my wonderfully short horses comes into play. Now if I owned or rode anything over a cute 15 hands, I'd be in some trouble. bahahahaha.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We do almost the same. Instead of coveralls, we use bibs and a jacket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

****** or Chaps, a good coat, wool vest under the coat, Bandana around neck and hat.

Of course stop and eat some food to keep some calories in your system









Of course my daughters and their friends just laugh at the cold 









But you can't tell kids anything


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I do not like bulky clothing but I don't like to be cold either! When it does get cold here it is often a wet, humid, bone chilling cold. I wear CuddlDuds next to my skin. They are thin but warm. I generally wear a long sleeve teeshirt over it and a plaid flannel shirt that is lined. If it real cold or windy I wear a jacket. I wear jeans and a pair of socks...not thick because they make my feet uncomfortable.

I wear a helmet and a scarf and gloves. Nothing too heavy as I can't stand the Michelin Man feeling.


----------



## Pat Miran (Aug 21, 2011)

I wear long underwear, a winter helmet cover which wraps around my neck like a scarf, flannel lined jeans, a turtleneck, a wool sweater and a jacket, two pairs of socks the outer pair wool, fleece lined boots, sometimes toe warmers on top of the socks inside the boots and gloves. I'm usually pretty warm but the toes can still get a bit cold in 15 degree weather. But, it is so beautiful outside riding in the winter! It's worth it!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

We ALWAYS have wind at our barn. It is on top of a hill, and the wind here in the winter is brutal. WE typically wear ski pants and jackets, just because they are easily washed.....remember, my hubby is allergic and I have to strip outside....yes-outside.....:shock:

I also wear Wintersilks long underwear-really warm and thin. No bulk at all. stirrup ones under my jeans, then the ski pants if it is cold. On top-the Wintersilks shirt, then an Underarmour Cold gear shirt-LOVE these. A fleece if is is REALLY cold, and my ski jacket-neck warmer, ear warmer, gloves and toe warmers in the boots with wool socks. With all these layers I have great flexibility if I am too warm or cold.....can always add/subtract layers. Plus, I only have to take off some when I get home, so I am not outside half naked. lol


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Loving all the comments, crazy how many choices and differences!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Layers are your friend.

And remember the phrase "cotton kills." 

Jeans are fine while you're in the saddle, but if you're going to be out for a while and there's any chance you'll get wet, you may want to wear chaps or a long slicker/duster/oilskin to keep the denim from getting wet. Otherwise the rest of the trip may turn cold and miserable.

Most of the time I'll wear several layers of "thin" material (turtlenecks, long sleeved t-shirt, etc) and some sort of wind/cold-proof material on the outside layer.

And don't forget a warm hat/ear coverings. They make them for riding helmets, too. . .keeping your head and face warm makes a big difference!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Layers are your friend.

And remember the phrase "cotton kills." 

Jeans are fine while you're in the saddle, but if you're going to be out for a while and there's any chance you'll get wet, you may want to wear chaps or a long slicker/duster/oilskin to keep the denim from getting wet. Otherwise the rest of the trip may turn cold and miserable.

Most of the time I'll wear several layers of "thin" material (turtlenecks, long sleeved t-shirt, etc) and some sort of wind/cold-proof material on the outside layer.

And don't forget a warm hat/ear coverings. They make them for riding helmets, too. . .keeping your head and face warm makes a big difference!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've already put on the winter boots, hat, winter gloves and my carhart coat. By the end of this week I will have broke down and put on my fleece breeches over long underwear. 

I hate coats and will only wear them in extreme circumstances. I prefer about 20 layers of shirts and sweaters and a down vest lol. 

I had quite the style going Friday.... black wind coat then a blue hoodie then my white down vest, next comes brown breeches with grey and blue striped knee high socks with my black winter boots that are neoprene, top it off with my white hat with one of those fuzzy balls on top lol. Ended up going to the bar after our ride and well I didn't go home to change first.... I think everyone loved my style :lol: I mean they couldn't stop starring, they were jealous....


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I am sure they were!!!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha the poor boyfriend has to put up with me. Just wait until winter, I have my insulated overalls on order. When it's -40 and I have to do chores I will look like a marshmallow with so many layers. 

I'm actually looking forward to winter this year and playing in the snow with my dear horse. Hoping it stays above zero most of the winter though haha. 

So since this is the cold weather thread, what gloves do you guys recommend? I have to do chores in the dead of winter with no heated barn or anything. Not unusual for the windchill to be -30 to -40.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. Really? And the majority of these posters are from warm areas! You guys would all absolutely die here. Even Minnesota -- seriously? You're already THAT bundled up? What do you do in February? Hibernate? :lol:

Layers - lots of layers. Because when I first go out, its freakin' freezing. By the time I have groomed and done feet at least one layer is gone, maybe two. Then on the trail, I need a layer that can easily be taken off and stored on the back of the saddle and put back on -- sunshine and change of wind make a huge difference when we're out. I try really hard to avoid getting too hot. Sweating is a bad, bad thing when it's -30 celcius.

Best thing is to ride bareback because then I can wear my big clunky rubberized lined boots with two pairs of socks. With a saddle, the boots don't fit in the stirrups unless I hammer them in! ha ha

My worst enemy is my hands because I have Reynauds. So I wear mitts, not gloves and take handwarmers with me. My toes are starting to be affected, so I expect I will be buying toe warmers this winter.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Wow. Really? And the majority of these posters are from warm areas! You guys would all absolutely die here. Even Minnesota -- seriously? You're already THAT bundled up? What do you do in February? Hibernate? :lol:
> 
> Layers - lots of layers. Because when I first go out, its freakin' freezing. By the time I have groomed and done feet at least one layer is gone, maybe two. Then on the trail, I need a layer that can easily be taken off and stored on the back of the saddle and put back on -- sunshine and change of wind make a huge difference when we're out. I try really hard to avoid getting too hot. Sweating is a bad, bad thing when it's -30 celcius.
> 
> ...


Bahaha yes my body hasn't adjusted yet. I'm starting to peel off layers as I slowly adjust. We didn't have fall, we went from 90 to 40 in one day....

And yes I might hibernate a bit . If I didn't work I wouldn't leave my house except when I go to the barn. I have to tend to my horse every single day so unfortunately I can't hibernate too long haha.

I just got those Bogg boots that are supposed to keep warm to -40 so we will see. They fit in my stirrups so I hope they are as good as they claim.

Basically I need to layer with moisture wicking material then wool over it. I sweat as soon as I start brushing the horse, so layers are my friend.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't ever underestimate the power of tights either. I buy a pair every year for riding and for standing in lines on Black Friday. They're lightweight, non bulky, and really hold warmth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been told under armour (Men's ColdGear® Longsleeve Compression Mock | 1000512 | Under Armour US) is good as your bottom layer but haven't tried it yet myself.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Since you insist on discussing winter (it is not coming here, cancelled due to lack of support), I wear my cast off ski gear. Since the styles change pretty quick on the slopes, I wear the old gear around the dirty nags and sport the new togs on the mountain. Works very well, insulated, lightweight, wicks away moisture and the gloves are second to none for precise control on reins, doing up buckles, etc. Just won't recommend the boots though, unless your stirrups are equipped with bindings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Mississippi, southeast Texas? Do they even have winter?

It was snowing here the other day. Isn't sticking yet except on the high peaks but it's coming.

I raid my daughters and husbands ski gear. Under Armour seems to be the long johns of choice for the last few years. Toe and hand warmers. North face and spyder ski parkas. Layers and layers. 

My husband has a nice parka in the attic he quit using. Way too big on me but the way I keep adding layers it may be just the thing come January.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hahahahaahahahahha sometimes we have winter. Last year not so much...the year before - we had some weather in the teens. The worst thing about SE Texas winter that catches some folks off guard is it is a wet cold that goes to your bones. A dry cold is easy to manage...the wet sodden cold is the pits. 

I still laugh about a cold spell we had in freaking APRIL. It was snowing in Lubbock which is across the state but it was blowing like 30 and 40 mph winds in the high 30's and low 40's. A friend was coming in from Manistee, MI and she lives right on the lake...she asked what to wear and I said "well, we are having a cold spell" and she laughed and said "I'm from Michigan!! It is COLD here". I said "ok sister, just telling you it is a little cold here...bring a coat."

She got here and nearly froze her little butt off. She said "oh my God, Denise, I didn't realize it would be this COLD here." 

This is also the woman that declared on the Ultimate Cake Off Challenge we did that "I don't know how to light a lighter - I am from Michigan - we use matches!!" LOL that was pretty dang funny...she denies saying it but we still raze her about it!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The cold coming off the water does get to you.
Winter is wet here. I don't ride lots because of ice and then the snow is usually too deep. It's a heavy wet snow too.
Last winter was really mild and would have been perfect. New horse was too skinny to bother her yet. I did get a pair of Mountain Horse Rimfrost boots for Christmas. Only wore them around the yard a few times. Feet did stay warm. It's my feet that get so cold and then jumping down kills!!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah..the wet cold is the pits. Sometimes in the winter the walls will be dripping wet with moisture - everything is slippery to boot. You add in a little wind and it is not fun. When it is a dry cold it is actually very nice out!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I think QOS said it best with wet cold is the pits. I think that staying dry is the key, but then I'm in the rainy Pacific Northwest where the rains just started and will stick around till next June. Temps aren't too bad on the west side of mountains only a few days of below zero (those I spend inside:lol each winter.

We generally layer with a good slicker that hangs over the saddle and the tops of your legs. 


And then put oilskin chaps on to keep the rest of our legs dry. 


Tapaderos really help to keep our feet warm - oops no pics!

I wrote a magazine article on the subject two years ago that goes into more detail. Here it is.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Heck it can get cold in Mississippi! Just not too often but it does get wet cold like others were saying, I think some northerners would find our weather is a little different feeling with our climate being more humid and damp, 20 degrees in Mississippi is cold!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

As everyone else has said, layers are the way to go. I tend to get very hot when I ride, so I start out wearing a lot of clothing and then peel it off as the ride goes on. I love my under armour. I love my mountain horse rimfrost boots (had a lot of trouble with my feet freezing before them). I also love having the outermost layer be windproof, as that helps a lot with maintaining body temp for me.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

awwww....Dawn...Dreams looks like a dream in the snow. What a pretty picture! I love pictures of snow/frost and love the frozen look. Don't want to live in it but it is gorgeous!

We layer too....but dang, sometimes it is hot one day here in the winter - like way up in the 70's or even the 80's and the next day it is down in the 30's and wet. It is often the yo yo of temperatures that really gets to you. Biscuit had a huge fuzzy coat last year. I rode him on New Years Eve at a walk and it was 80 dang degrees. Poor fellow was sweating to beat the band and finally laid down. I think he wanted to roll but thank God he did not!! The week prior to that on Christmas Eve it was 43 degrees, drizzling rain with an average of 12 mph breeze blowing. I rode that day too. What a difference. We always say "if you don't like the weather, hang around 15 minutes...it just might change!"


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

*UNDER ARMOUR! *

Best stuff ever.. It's a little pricey but so worth it. I use the compression suit as my base layer and then layer on top of it. I don't have to layer much because my suit is so awesome..I swear by Under Armour now and I literally wear at least my compression pants. I also have the Under Armour gloves, suit, jacket.. I'm an UA addict and I admit I have a problem.

Other than my UA I wear waterproof/windproof bibs..I love the ScentLok brand too, great stuff..Gortex is also awesome..

Yes, have to agree that 20* here is cold..I mean really cold.. It's a different cold because we are so humid in the south, so it's a wet cold and literally seeps into your clothes and your skin.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I might give them a try this winter. My daughter used to run cross country and she had UA. The Cuddl Duds have been very nice but if we end up with a COLD winter this year I may have to step up the game. Last year I didn't have the guts to ride by myself. I have worked on that a bunch this year and feel comfortable going it alone so I won't be restrained next year by not having someone to ride with because "it is too cold!"


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, southern cold is entirely different. Humid cold, even 35 degrees, is miserable and sinks into your bones. I have hiked and lived in Montana and Wyoming and I'll gladly take dry freezing over humid chilly any day.

BUT, I don't ever get cold. I love love love cold weather, heat makes me sick!

I can't stand anything that rustles. So I primarily ride in nice fleece, patagonia is my fave. I do have a couple wind/rain jackets I roll up and take with me but it's gotta pour before I put one on. I like under armor BUT it makes me itch and burns where I sit and touch the saddle, lol. So mostly I use lightweight super thin leggings under my jeans and wool socks. DH and I look hilarious because he's typically bundled up for the arctic and I just ride in a jacket. Boot warmers get me through without having to wear too much.
I wish they made better brushed canvas type waterproof material with down filler jackets, I can't STAND the noise silky stuff makes!!!! I bought a high dollar long parka from Patagonia and I love how I just feel normal in it, not warm or cool, but it's soo loud!

A week ago it got down into the upper 20's and I put on a huge puffy jacket to go check the horses, FREAKED them out! Usually I'm in a smooth robe and they just couldn't wrap their brains around the fact that I looked like a giant brown bear! At one point DD's gelding acted like he was going to attack before he figured out it was just me!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I have the wool lined Carhartt jackets..It's a little thicker than some but it's quiet and warm.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Do they feel stiff to to you? Maybe I need to wash one 1,000 times!

I have a nice vintage fleece lined denim wrangler, it's good, buuuttttt I got to loose a few to get back in it!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine did feel a little stiff at first but when it got to the point of wearing it everyday it worked out..The outside is still stiff but it moves freely with my movements..I wont run barrels with it on though, I had a bad experience with it. I was leaning down going from one barrel to the next and when I tried to sit for the turn my jacket caught on my saddle horn and I couldn't get off of it so I was held down until I finished my run.. I didn't get hurt but I just will now take it off before a run..


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

I am also a fan of ski clothes for winter horse activities. Mt. Horse makes a great winter riding boot. And my main winter necessity are ear muffs. I may look silly, but with my ears pierced 10 times, it hurts when the metal freezes!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Yep,* southern cold is entirely different. Humid cold, even 35 degrees, is miserable and sinks into your bones.* I have hiked and lived in Montana and Wyoming and I'll gladly take dry freezing over humid chilly any day.
> 
> BUT, I don't ever get cold. I love love love cold weather, heat makes me sick!
> 
> ...


and the only way to get it out is a shot of CROWN ROYAL. well,,,,,, maybe two or three.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha Ha DR!!! Yep, a good stiff drink next to the fireplace is good for almost all climates!!

GUYS/GALS WHO LIKE Under Armour and warm stuff!!!! Just saw this today!

Bargain Outfitters is having a fall sale. Not sure how the prices compare for where you buy it but some of these look good to me.
Bargain Outfitters - Bargains, Discounts, Markdowns, Deals, on Boots, Clothing, Outdoor Gear at Bargain Outfitters.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Drinking alcohol is great way to invite frostbite.

Pierced earrings are also a no go. I only have the one basic set but I quit wearing them when I worked outside. Sucks too much heat from you.

New England cold is damp cold. Nothing like out west. On the bright side it is always snowman making snow. But it's hard to roll a big snowball when the snow is over your head.

Frostbite stinks. Takes years and years to really heal and then you refreeze much easier. I froze the tips of a couple fingers one year bringing my car battery inside when it was -38. My hands hurt now once the temp drops much below 50.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

SueNH said:


> Drinking alcohol is great way to invite frostbite.
> 
> Pierced earrings are also a no go. I only have the one basic set but I quit wearing them when I worked outside. Sucks too much heat from you.
> 
> ...


Ouch! I never want to get that cold!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

SueNH said:


> Drinking alcohol is great way to invite frostbite.
> 
> Pierced earrings are also a no go. I only have the one basic set but I quit wearing them when I worked outside. Sucks too much heat from you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue for reminding my why I live in the Southeast......

Lots of snowbirds traveling the roads down this way.....maybe you should think about joining them?

My dream retirement would be to have a place in Northern Minnesota or Wisconsin......another place between Bowling Green Kentucky and say....Florence Alabama, or farther East to Maggie Valley NC.....and yet another place in Central Florida...

Anyway...perfect weather all the time looks like dreams I'll never see....Heck, long as I'm dreaming Utah and Montana might as well be included right? 

My wife and I don't ride much when it's below freezing and thankfully, it doesn't stay that cold very long down here.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG Sue - that is way too cold for this old girl......that is why I live on the Gulf Coast!!!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I have found flannel lined (or for even more warmth fleece) lined dicky work pants or cabelas jeans are as warm, more comfortable and all around just less stuffy to wear than tights/longjohns pants combo. 
How do fleece pants work in the saddle ? slide every where ?


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> I have found flannel lined (or for even more warmth fleece) lined dicky work pants or cabelas jeans are as warm, more comfortable and all around just less stuffy to wear than tights/longjohns pants combo.
> How do fleece pants work in the saddle ? slide every where ?


i agree joe. i believe in the lined jeans. much warmer than thermals and reg. jeans. 

for the extreme cold i have worn thermals under the lined jeans. works real well


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Joe the fleece pants depends on the saddle. I have fleece lined breeches so it has a little rougher material on the outside but if the saddle is oiled beyond what it should be, yeap I will slide off. A western saddle though wont make a difference as long as it isn't smooth leather.

I'm a freeze baby and look absolutely ridiculous in the winter. Just last week I put sweatpants over my breeches to keep warm. 

I love layers, and buy warmer layers in larger sizes so that they will fit over eachother lol. I can get about 3 sweatshirts over a baselayer with a down vest over that. I went 4 years without a winter coat in Wisconsin. I probably look a good 100 pounds heavier with my winter gear on lol. The fuzzier the better. I have one of those furry hats that come down past your ears and buckle under the chin, yeap I look stupid but I stay all toasty warm and the fuzzy on my face is way better than cold snow.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had some LL Bean flannel lined jeans that were nice and warm. Wouldn't work for -38 but then I've got no urge to ride in temps anywhere near that.

Both pairs of flannel lined jeans I had ran real small should somebody want to get themselves a pair. I had to go up a full size and if I wore heavy long johns they were uncomfortably tight. Maybe I can get Santa Claus to buy me another pair.

Yes! spring I love it. People will ask if I've lost weight. No..I've just started peeling layers off.


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

SueNH said:


> I've had some LL Bean flannel lined jeans that were nice and warm. Wouldn't work for -38 but then I've got no urge to ride in temps anywhere near that.
> 
> Both pairs of flannel lined jeans I had ran real small should somebody want to get themselves a pair. I had to go up a full size and if I wore heavy long johns they were uncomfortably tight. Maybe I can get Santa Claus to buy me another pair.
> 
> Yes! spring I love it. People will ask if I've lost weight. No..I've just started peeling layers off.



yup i noticed the same. the lined jeans do run small.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I like the wool army surplus pants as nothing beats the warmth of wool. Hard to find them in my size these days.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

SueNH said:


> Drinking alcohol is great way to invite frostbite.
> 
> Pierced earrings are also a no go. I only have the one basic set but I quit wearing them when I worked outside. Sucks too much heat from you.


Huh? I have pierced ears. My hat comes down below my ears. Not a problem for heat.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm confused as well.. I have my ears pierced twice and I've never had a problem with the earrings making me cold? I wear a hat or an ear head band warmer thing.. What's the correct name for that thing? I always get looked at like I'm crazy when I say ear head band warmer thing.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

When I was working outside I was a cop. I had to dress a certain way and couldn't put on a warm hat until the temp got ridiculous cold. Wear earrings outside with subzero wind chills and see how fast you get cold. The habit carried over from work to play. I doubt I could even get a pair in now.


----------

